# Hummus



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I've read that some rats like hummus as a treat,but the two brands I've looked at have citric acid which I know is bad for rats,so does anyone know of any rat-safe hummus brands?


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Are your rats female? Because citric acid is only forbidden in male rats. I also doubt there'd be enough citric acid in the hummus to really hurt them unless you gave them a lot of it, but I don't know for certain. A bit of it as a treat (not a daily thing) would probably be okay, but I would let other more knowledgeable people weigh in first.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You could just bypass hummus altogether and give each of them a garbanzo bean, or get garbanzo beans and make your own hummus that way you would control what was in it. I love hummus and can imagine the rats would, too.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Citric acid is OK, even for male rats. The problem is d-limonene (sp?) which is in the peel (white part) of all citrus fruits and can increase the risk of testicular cancer in male rats. Hummus is safe to give your rats, although very high in sodium so be careful with the portion. When I make hummus I give my rats the garbanzo beans instead, tbey LOVE it too.


----------

